
Devops Is a Poorly Executed Scam - bkudria
http://teddziuba.com/2011/03/devops-scam.html
======
devicenull
I've met plenty of developers who don't have enough sysadmin experience to be
running their code on production systems. If devops is a way to encourage them
to learn about the actual systems their code runs on, I don't see the harm in
it.

~~~
cparedes
I'm a sysadmin, and I can tell you that it only exacerbates the problem.

I've met too many devs who think that using Chef will give them systems clue.

I've met too many devs who think that caching everything in memory is, indeed,
the cure-all for everything.

Ted has it right - make the devs completely responsible for the code that they
deploy. That's it. There's no magic pill, it's going to be tough, and no
software package is going to make anyone into a "devops" or a "sysadmin."

